# they hate my camera... *new pics page 2 bottom*



## OnlyOno

ha ha, if i were a rat and i saw shoko coming with the camera i would hide, because it's nonstop photo action when that thing comes near.

picasso's in-jail face:









mozart's in-jail face (i love how she smooshed her face between the bars):









picasso chowing down on some mozart ear:









mozart putting picasso in a trance by grooming her face:









my girls snuggling after a long photo-shoot:


----------



## twilight

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

Aww, those are cute pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ladylady

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

I dunno if your a great photographer or your rats a super cute


----------



## 2manyrats

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

Yep, very cute.

I love sleeping photos.


----------



## fallinstar

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

omg i got gmr!! they are so0o cute!!


----------



## twitch

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

adorable pics. i especailly like the one where picasso is eating mozart's ear and mozart seems so familar with it that she just ignores it... very sweet


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

i have a pretty nice camera, it's got a "pet" mode where it will take a pic really quick because animals move lots. i suppose you could use the "action" mode that lots of cameras have. i also use the "macro" mode where you can get real close and not get blurry, and a "soft flash" so that the rats don't get whited out, especially at such proximity, if i need a flash at all. and of course, i take like 5 million pics and you guys get to see the best of the best. 

here are some more! ha ha, somebody stop me...

picasso sleeping behind my comp on my desk. i love the random hair on her head:









mozart crawling under my bed:









picasso eating fingernail (yum yum) after a nap in my pajama sleeve - her arms are so short in this pic they crack me up:









mozart attacking a feathered cat toy:


----------



## lvnoahsark

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

They are tooooo cute!!!


----------



## gems2022

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Inesita

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

Aw, they're super cute!


----------



## twitch

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

very nice pics. i'm on the market for a new camera. how much did your's cost and what is it called? it seems to be excellent for little rats. also what type of battery does it use and what's it's life expectancy?


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

it's a casio exilim series, i'm not sure of the model exactly. i think full price it's $220 but i got it the day after thanksgiving at sears for $180 (one of my three jobs, so i happened to be there. i prefer to sleep all day after thanksgiving usually...) it may also be cheaper now because that was like 6 months ago. it's like 7.2 megapixels and has 3X optical + some more digital zoom, and like 30 different settings for taking the best pic, including "backlight", "pet", "food", "fireworks", "children" and "for eBay", lol. either way, i really like the exilim series and definitely recommend it, it's so easy to use.

it looks more or less like this one, although i think this is a pre-cursor to the actual one i have, and of course, mine's now a little more beat up. it's got rechargeable batteries that would probably last a day at disneyland, so i'd say pretty good.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

I like the one where they're passed out in the box! LOL... just like "HMM? wha, we're sleeing ma!"


----------



## mnic001

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

I have an older Casio Exilim, and I love it. As soon as I bought it they released a newer version...just my luck. It' s a really tiny camera that takes great pictures and has excellent battery life. Highly recommended.

Picasso and Mozart are _so_ cute. Especially together.


----------



## Chivahn

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

I have an Exilim, I LOVE it.


----------



## lizzydeztic

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera...*

how sweet! i love the mozart in jail pic


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

more pics!

picasso and some parsley:









picasso cleaning my bro's mouth (i actually have a whole video of this...)









picasso's impersonation of an angry old man, wrinkles included:









mozart coming in for a closer look at my camera:









picasso and mozart going for the break-out in the bathroom (their new play area, mom doesn't like them free-ranging in my room...):








OMG has mozart gotten huge or what? picasso has stopped growing in the last 2 months, and mozart won't stop! picasso is older by 2 months or so...

haha, break-out in action:









mozy snuggling in my bosom (LOL), i apologize, i'm trying to keep it PG, but her face is too cute:


----------



## Matt

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

I Really Like the Pics...........Look at those I mean That Face....lol.





OnlyOno said:


>


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

haha, thanks. as if this indecent pic should be up there more than it needs to, LOL just kidding. she must be in heat cuz she usually only gets still and closes her eyes if picasso licks her face while she's in heat, but whatev, it was a priceless face.


----------



## ladylady

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

 :lol:  :lol: 
Fab!


----------



## Spider

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

In the 3rd picture it looks like Picasso is telling a secret to Mozart, at least it does to me.
Spider


----------



## trish

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

such good pics, having cutie pie rats help.


----------



## mnic001

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

Love these two. Great pictures! My favorites are the parsley and the ear-munching.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: i'm sure they hate my camera... *new pics page 2**

yay more rat pics! it's been a few months, even, i apologize. i'm rather busy most of the time. but i'll always have time to spoil my rats! enjoy!
on a side note, i DO use a "soft flash" on all my rat pics. i was reading a discussion on flashes and pink-eyed rats on another board. it's not impossible to get a decent pic with a flash!

mozart stuffing her face at the food bowl:









picasso annhilates the oatmeal bowl (my leftovers, lol):









mozart gets a spoonful of oatmeal cuz picasso doesn't share:









here's travis trying to talk on the phone and picasso harrases him:









and picasso's PLEASE LET ME OUT face, <333 (OMG LOOK AT HER LITTLE HANDS):









one of my best pics of the shy mozart, nesting in her hammock:









picasso giving rats the world over a bad name (i can't get her to stay out of there!):









OH! and i almost forgot! this is the little dog carrier i bought for $7 for my rats! it's plenty large for just the two of them. <3:









EDIT: typos, captions, and that last pic.


----------



## Inesita

Aw, Picasso and Mozart are both so cute! Love the 'Let me out' picture, so cute! Those little wrinkles.. Just aw.


----------



## sonoma

They're both adorable!!! Picasso's little face is precious.


----------



## OnlyOno

okay time for some more piccies!  question: is it easier if i just start a new thread? i feel like my rats don't really need 40 threads just in pictures... but i suppose this page is getting a little hard to load for some...

it's very hard to get good pictures of mozart, but here is one!









big cheesy smile from fatty:









picasso had just woken up from a nap, she is very sleepy...









but now she is more awake and demanding fingers!









oh, and what's this? a baby ratty?









meet rousseau! she's still in partial-quarantine for the time:









i'm irish! (i think -- can irish still have white feet?)










another spur-of-the-moment pet store baby, but she was just so cute and sweet, how could i not? (no, not the "pet ranch", thankfully). i think her name will remain rousseau, but any other names might be appreciated. i'm going along the lines of great thinkers, writers, composers, artists, etc again.


----------



## lucie

OH MY GOD.
i love them.


----------



## twitch

you can keep loading your pics here. so long as you keep them to size i think it should be fine. if there is any problems with loading i'll let you know to start a new thread.

now, onto the pictures and the newbie! *deep deep breath* SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! babies are so CUTE and i love sleepy ratty pics! and reaching pics! those hands are so adorbale! i love your photos, you always get such great ones.


----------



## dingosm8

They look to be the best of friends. Great photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## rattieluver

What lovely gals! I love the one where they're slepping, so sweet!


----------

